# New Concept Hints at Nissan’s Luxurious, Autonomous Future



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan has unveiled a sharp new concept car at the 2017 Detroit Auto Show that previews what its autonomous driving technology might be like.*
> 
> The Nissan VMotion 2.0 is a concept for a fastback sedan, which seems to be the biggest trend for sedans these days. With its sharp lines and floating roof, the design and shape make it look like a hyper-modernized version of the Maxima, and it could give an accurate sneak peek at the automaker’s plans for the future of its sporty family sedan.
> 
> ...


Read more about the New Concept Hints at Nissan’s Luxurious, Autonomous Future at AutoGuide.com.


----------

